

Chinese guy installs Windows 98 on iPhone6 Plus - nitin_flanker
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fbbs.feng.com%2Fread-htm-tid-8563343.html&edit-text=&act=url

======
nitin_flanker
Here is the original link - [http://bbs.feng.com/read-htm-
tid-8563343.html](http://bbs.feng.com/read-htm-tid-8563343.html)

